# Equipped.org: new Doug Ritter Benchmade



## dano (May 18, 2004)

Over at equipped.org, Doug Ritter has announced the Benchmade 552, essentially a Griptillain with a S30V drop point blade. VERY cool. 
RSK1 








--dan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Bucky (May 18, 2004)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a mini-grip. If this one sells well, it has a good chance of being made.

Bucky


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 18, 2004)

He's selling it for the standard price of 139.99 and current sale price of 104.99 or something. 
That's waaaaay too high even with an S30V blade. The regular Griptilian is 440C and that's still a decent steel. Granted it's not S30V but it's still a good blade and much, much cheaper. There are other folders on the market that will do just as well for less.


----------



## xochi (May 18, 2004)

I agree with Erickthakrar. I think the price is too high.


----------



## nightgaunt (May 18, 2004)

I think you are also paying for the Axis lock and the R&D with the design. There are some costs associated with putting his name on essentially a production knife with a few modifications. For $104 it isn't that bad, but $139.99 is pushing it...you can get a BM/Blackwood Skirmish for around that price...


----------



## tiktok 22 (May 18, 2004)

I also agree with Erickthakrar. The price is to high. I already have a mini-grip and prefer it over the standard griptillian. Will have to pass on this one.


----------



## scott (May 19, 2004)

For about the same price, you could get a Benchmade 921. It also has the axis lock and S30V steel. The 921 also happens to be a MUCH nicer knife. 

I'd pay $80 for this one. 

Scott


----------



## 03lab (May 19, 2004)

I agree about the price, the D2 Griptillian was only $60 IIRC.


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2004)

I sure like the blade shape of this one a lot better. Doug claims the high price is because they don't expect to sell all that many units so they can't discount too deeply. That may be a self fullfilling prophecy.


----------



## dano (May 19, 2004)

Part of the price also goes to support his website...

--dan


----------



## sygyzy (May 19, 2004)

How exactly does this differ from the Griptillian I currently have? Yes, the blade design is different. That's it? Is there some sort of survival/tactical advantage to the drop point?


----------



## xochi (May 19, 2004)

It's cpm s30v steel which is very nice blade material. Not sure what the regular grip is but it's not s30v.


----------



## rycen (May 19, 2004)

regular grip is 440C


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 20, 2004)

S30V is a damn nice steel, however it does NOT justify that price for what's essentially a plastic handled folder. Mind you, the Grip is a nice folder for it's current pricepoint, but for well over a 100 bucks, I expect more. The 630 Skirmish can be had for about the same 140 bucks and when New Graham gets them in, it should be even less.
That's a hell of a lot more folder for the same money or less. Hell, I can right now buy a Camillus CUDA MAXX for less than 130 dollars and that's a lot of knife for the money. 
This Doug Ritter escapade is not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2004)

Pretty sweet, but it would take a 

PBJSWADRBG fund.... LOL!

I would like a small Grip with standard 440C, but I be 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Overload (May 21, 2004)

Strangely, While I think $100 is too much for the plain knives, $140 for the numbered blades isn't as bad for collectors.

When I get one, I'll try and do a comparo between a 566D2 and one of these.

Overload in Colorado

oh, I also bought one because I'm hopeing for a 556 model in the future.


----------



## dano (May 23, 2004)

The price is what the market will handle, i.e. a $400 production knife from Strider or a $400+ production knife from Emerson (EKI).

If folks will buy at that price, then they'll stay at that price, in theory, anyways.

--dan


----------



## DaveT (May 25, 2004)

Well, I have a mini-grip that I really love. I've been a fan of Doug's Web site for years, and I think his design is a great addition to the mini-grip line. I ordered one last week because it lets me kill several birds with one stone - supports equipped.org, gets me a great EDC knife, and hopefully gets a nice-looking knife one step closer to full production. Yeah, I wish it was cheaper, but there's no discount version at present. 
My only real complaint was that Aeromedix never mentioned on its site that they didn't have these in stock yet - will have to wait until the first of June for it to ship. 
Dave


----------



## Lurker (May 26, 2004)

I think it looks like a great knife at a good price, but only if it is exactly what you are looking for. There are plenty of knives within that price range that many people would prefer. 

Doug Ritter has a lengthy explanation on his website of all the requirements and features that he considers essential in a survival knife, and this meets them all and at a much lower price than was previously available. I think it is a very cool knife that I would strongly consider if I were in the market right now.

However, Doug Ritter's list of essential features is not necessarily the same as someone else's list. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## BruiseLee (May 27, 2004)

You know, if he silkscreened photos of Suzzanne Somers and Joyce DeWitt on the handles, and etched Three's Company Commemorative Special Edition on the blade, it would definitely be worth at least $150. Just joking, of course, but every time I see the name Ritter I keep thinking of the late John Ritter a.k.a. Jack Tripper.

Bruise


----------



## Chris_S (May 27, 2004)

Not a bad knife, but I agree that it is a lot of money for a plastic handle.

I bought a slightly used Camillus EDC in Talonite today for about the same money.... TALONITE!!! MMMMMMMM

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Lurker (May 28, 2004)

More than just a plastic handle, I believe the Griptilian and Ritter knife handles are a high-tec polymer over a steel frame, which makes them strong, light and allows the complex contouring and texturing at an affordable price. It may not look as impressive as titanium, but in the hand it works.


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 28, 2004)

Hey, don't get me wrong. I love the Griptilian series and one of my daily carries is a Mini-griptilian that's been tsunami-modded. But I paid only 50 bucks for it. I can get a regular Griptilian for about 60. That too can be tsunami-modded. That doesn't change the fact that he's charging too much for it. 
Now if that came with full steel or Ti liners with some micarta or G10 contoured scales and that S30V blade...Well, then it would be worth 140 bucks.


----------



## 03lab (May 28, 2004)

What is the Tsunami mod? Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 28, 2004)

It's like the wave on an Emerson folder. It can be done to most folding knives that are tip-up carry and have a thumbhole instead of a stud. I've done it to my Mini-griptilian and my CRKT Grant Hawk D.O.G. folders. You do it by opening up the thumbhole to the front with a dremel or similar.


----------



## Overload (Jun 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ErickThakrar said:*
It's like the wave on an Emerson folder. It can be done to most folding knives that are tip-up carry and have a thumbhole instead of a stud. I've done it to my Mini-griptilian and my CRKT Grant Hawk D.O.G. folders. You do it by opening up the thumbhole to the front with a dremel or similar. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So, it allows the knife to open as you draw it from your pocket, by having the ex-hole, now a prong, to snag the back of your pocket as you're pulling it out. My lefty Commander has this feature.
How do the pants hold up over time?

Overload in Colorado


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, exactly. However unlike your Commander, the lock is stronger and the knife is far, far cheaper. 
How do the pants hold up?
Erh...Who cares and why? Most of the time, if you need a knife to open that quickly, then it's an emergency and honestly, if I wear through my pants with it, that's the least of my concerns. I have so far not noticed any significant extra wear.


----------



## Overload (Jun 3, 2004)

Back on topic, I'll mention that I received an email telling me my ETS Benchmade shipped. I'll try to compare it to my 551SBTODD2 (I think that's the model I have), which is the about the closest knife BM makes to it. (the 551BTD2 would be closest).

Overload in Colorado


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 4, 2004)

Overload, did you get the limited edition one that has the serial number or just a standard one? I ordered the standard one last week and I don't beleive it's shipped yet.


----------



## Overload (Jun 4, 2004)

TiN, received my numbered knife today (first production 38/100). They said the limiteds would be created and shipped first.

Big blade, cool finish. What didn't hit me in the picture is the slope of the edge to the tip; much steeper than I expected. It feels like a round tainto, kinda. 

I like it.
Overload in Colorado


----------



## 03lab (Jun 5, 2004)

Pictures please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

Ah, nevermind ETS has good pics already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mikhail (Jun 5, 2004)

Overload, Congrats. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Thats pretty low serial #. Are you going to EDC it or treasure it to your collection?


----------



## Mikhail (Jun 5, 2004)

03lab, ETS has good pics but didnt show how they label serial #. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Overload (Jun 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mikhail said:*
Overload, Congrats. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Thats pretty low serial #. Are you going to EDC it or treasure it to your collection? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Every knife I have is EDC, at least sometimes. I'm carrying it now. I'll admit that when I dress in the morning and go to grab a knife, I hesitate grabbing a rare/expensive knife. Depends on how Im feeling. My most often EDC are a stock 705 or my 720 KotM (aka 721). I hope to FINALLY be getting a 556SBTODD2 from Cabelas next week, and I know it'll be in heavy rotation.
I still like the size of a 705 or 556 better for opening boxes, etc at work. The size in pocket feels smaller than other knives of that blade length.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## 03lab (Jun 5, 2004)

Cabelas is still selling the Grip in D2 ... ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Overload (Jun 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*03lab said:*
Cabelas is still selling the Grip in D2 ... ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

All indications are yes. I think the change of the web listing to 440c was caused by me when I received a 440c knife from them (concurrently with SHOT), and the information at the time was that it was a product CHANGE. Now, it LOOKS like it was an abberation, misship to them or whatever, and that they're still getting the D2 in all models and trim. Strangely, until this week, I couldn't get anyone there to actually LOOK at the product and see what it was made of. No one would actually walk out to the warehouse and check the bin..

IF 551s continue to be available with D2, at 69 or 79, it would SEEM to be a better value than 104 for the 552ETS knife. Of course I prefer the smaller 556.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## 03lab (Jun 5, 2004)

Now, that is great news! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Overload (Jun 8, 2004)

Received the order last night, and I received a 556BTODD2! Now, while that wasn't what I ordered last time (556SBTODD2), I did get what I wanted, and this seems to have been a big SNAFU. I'm happy.

So, I guess, until further notice, ignore the changed web listing showing 440 (that I caused), and assume that all griptilian's from Cabalas are still in D2.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jun 14, 2004)

I have my RSK ordered! 
Grip, S30V, Axis...thumbstuds..
Yes please. $104? ...OK!


----------



## knickknack (Jun 18, 2004)

I received my un-numbered RSK on the 16th, and have EDC'd it since. Very nice, and very sharp. My EDC folder for the past 10+ years has been a Spyderco Delica, so the RSK is a big change. Enjoying it so far!


----------



## alanhuth (Jul 13, 2004)

Got mine a couple of days ago. I carry it clipped outboard in my right rear pocket. It's the biggest knife I own (others include sebenza, scallion, mini-grip, 705, calypso jr) but it doesn't seem to be a problem in the back pocket, and it's no heavier or more noticeable than the Sebenza or the 705. The light handle makes this possible. In fact, the rounded edges of the handle make it more comfortable to carry than the 705 or Sebenza, despite the larger size. 

The blade is very solid. You almost feel like you could use it as a small hatchet if necessary. Despite the blade's thickness, the taper starts up very high on the tall blade, so the blade angle is relatively thin and it cuts well into thick materials. 

Along with the Mini-Grip it is the only knife I own which I can completely withdraw from the pocket, open the blade, use the knife, close the blade, and return it to it's place in my pocket, all with just one hand. The ability to do that makes it and the Mini-Grip my favorites. 

On both BMs, I had to loosen the main screw a little and lube them with Tuf-Glide to make them operate really smoothly, but it was definitely worth the effort. 

I think I actually like the Ritter better than the Mini-Grip, mainly because my primary reason for buying smaller knives was because of carry comfort. This one, being larger but still very comfortable to carry, offers more blade, which can do more, will presumably stay sharp longer (S30V and more cutting edge length), and fits the hand better. I wish it was available in the wild Mini-Grip colors. They are more fun than basic black and they appear to be less intimidating to people not used to seeing someone pull out a knife like this.


----------



## knickknack (Jul 14, 2004)

This is a followup to my post. I used to EDC my Ritter Grip, until recently. I stopped carrying it around town because I became worried at how the knife can be flicked opened, even when the axis lock is not pulled back. (The stupid Canadian knife laws don't allow that.) With its big blade, I'd be surprised if the pin can be tightened down enough to prevent a strong person from opening it centrifugically. Plus, there's been a rash of stabbings in my town, and I expect the heat to get turned up. Since I value this knife too much to risk it being taken away, I'll keep it at home for now. Sigh. Actually, I consider myself lucky that the knife made it through customs, judging by the stories I've read in BF.


----------



## alanhuth (Jul 16, 2004)

Seems like Canada wants to regulate itself right into the third world. Unfortunately, we may not be far behind.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 1, 2004)

For those of you that purchase this knife, including the Mini version, how has it held up and performed?


----------



## ledlurker (Dec 1, 2004)

I have had mine for a little over 2 weeks (the mini). I gave my brother a full sized one as an early x-mas gift. He decided to test it my field dressing a dear. He used it to cut open the ribcage and the pelvic bone. When he was done touched it up un ceramic rods and shaved his arm hair. It does what it is advertised to do.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 2, 2004)

Ray,
The full-size one I bought from you has held up GREAT! I really like the blade geometry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif My only gripe (about the grip series in general) is that the handle is a bit on the thick side for pocket carry (good for working with the knife though), but I've gotten used to it. I barely notice it's there compared to the 630 Skirmish in my other pocket! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I've carried the RitterGrip nearly every day since I got it, and it has only needed minor touching-up on the fine ceramic stones of the Spyderco sharpener. It has risen to every cutting chore I have put it to, and I can't say it has disappointed me at all. I have really come to like the benefits of the AXIS lock, especially the EASY one-handed closing.

Even with the premium price this knife carries over the standard grip (worth it for the S30V steel IMHO), you can count me as a happy customer!!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 2, 2004)

Awesome. Glad to hear it's hold up nicely. I'm considering getting one again, but actually keep it this time.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Awesome. Glad to hear it's hold up nicely. I'm considering getting one again, but actually keep it this time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, my DR mini arrived the other day. I'm much more impressed with it this time than the 1st time I had/sold one. I think by using the BM Mini-Grip for sometime now, I was able to better appreciated the DR version of the mini. This is one serious knife.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 8, 2004)

The Ritter is a great knife.


----------



## alanhuth (Dec 9, 2004)

I've got about 20 knives now, but for the past 4 months I've been carrying the Ritters exclusively. Couldn't be happier. In fact, I'm thinking of selling the others. At first I didn't see the big advantage of S30V, but after getting and using the EdgePro sharpener, I'm very happy with these knives.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 9, 2004)

Do the thumbstuds interfere with the edgepro sharpening "stone"?


----------



## alanhuth (Dec 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr. Blue said:*
Do the thumbstuds interfere with the edgepro sharpening "stone"? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, in fact the thumbstuds serve to help position the knife for sharpening. No problem.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Awesome. Glad to hear it's hold up nicely. I'm considering getting one again, but actually keep it this time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, my DR mini arrived the other day. I'm much more impressed with it this time than the 1st time I had/sold one. I think by using the BM Mini-Grip for sometime now, I was able to better appreciated the DR version of the mini. This is one serious knife. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This knife is so nice, I had to order one is a regular size. It looks like I'll be putting my Osrborne up for sale.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 13, 2004)

Ray,
Carry the full size for a few days, and you'll be hooked. It goes with me more than my Spyderco black bladed Military does, and that was something I thought could never happen.

The other thing is that I can put a better edge on the Ritter than any other knife I have. Not by much, but it is noticable and much easier to get this sharp. The deep grind on the blade really helps. I can cut free-hanging kleenex or toliet paper with ease, and I can actually hear it cut single strands of free-hanging hair. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Up until this past weekend, I have only lightly touched up the blade with the fine ceramic stones on my Spyderco sharpener. Yesterday, I actually used the medium stones a little bit and then re-polished with the fine ones. I LOVE this knife!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 21, 2004)

I just received my full-sized version yesterday. Talk about having a solid feeling knife in your hand. Although some may feel fine EDC'ing it, I'll stick to my Mini for EDC purposes and bring out the normal one when it's time to cut down some trees.


----------



## bwaites (Dec 21, 2004)

TIN,

Can you post pictures or links about these 2 knives?

I assume you mean a mini-griptillian and that the Doug Ritter is a big version of it?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 22, 2004)

Ritter Griptilians are available in full sized and mini versions, just like the standard Griptilians


----------



## bwaites (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks!!!

Bill


----------



## jamesraykenney (Dec 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Steve Andrews said:*





Ritter Griptilians are available in full sized and mini versions, just like the standard Griptilians 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is too bad that this picture does not show the finish on the blades...It is REALY different!


----------



## flownosaj (Jan 13, 2005)

My new Benchmade/Ritter full Grip arrived last night. It was typical Benchmade "just sharp enough to cut yourself" out of the box so I spent a few minutes with it on the SharpMaker--now it's wicked sharp.


The full size Ritter Grip is quite a bit heavier than I would have thought for a plastic handled knife. Due to the mass of the blade, it's now one of the heavier folders that I own, including the MOD MKII and 940Ti

The axis lock seems to stick a bit more than my 940Ti and my previous 942. When I pull back just using the thumb on my right hand, the locking stud sometimes pulls sideways instead of straight back. I think a few weeks of use and some lubricant will help. 

In all, this is my #1 choice for a pocketable folder that I'd be willing to take out into the wilderness. It's a great backup to a fixedblade or as a primary when a fixed blade is not an option.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jan 13, 2005)




----------

